# Trouble identifying



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been using several on line resources to teach myself how to identify points, but it can be a bit overwelming. I'm pretty sure this is a knife blade. It is 4 7/8" long. What's the name and region for this piece?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like a Cobb`s knife, and a really nice one. Early Archaic. Great find.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like a Cobb`s knife, and a really nice one. Early Archaic. Great find.



Thanks Nic.  I wish I had found this myself!  Got a good deal at a sale, so I jumped on it.


----------



## dtala (Jun 9, 2017)

mighty slim for a Cobbs blade and no alternate beveling.

kinda looks Boggy Branch type 1 with no shoulders, mostly made of Coastal Plains chert and found in se Al and sw Ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2017)

For sure it wouldn`t take much for that one to be a Boggy. 

I only have one Boggy Branch in my collection. They are rare.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)

Just from what I'm seeing on line, Boggy branch has a base and is serrated?  When I pull up images of Cobb points, they look just like my point here.


----------



## dtala (Jun 10, 2017)

you know the rule...it's yours, you name it!!! LOL

nice point no matter what it is.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 10, 2017)

It looks like it has first stage beveling on the left side. Wouldn't take much work to turn it into a boggy though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2017)

drippin' rock said:


> Just from what I'm seeing on line, Boggy branch has a base and is serrated?  When I pull up images of Cobb points, they look just like my point here.



Unless you set it down somewhere and lost it before you finished shaping and sharpening it....

I think that a lot of un-notched or un-stemmed point types are actually preforms that were finished to a certain stage and then stored, and never got finished for whatever reason. I do that myself quite often. If you flintknap, you know what your stemmed and notched points look like before you stem or notch them.

In any event, that is a killer piece, and a great find!


----------

